# P-51 Group Build #13 Question



## Rogi (Feb 6, 2012)

So I started a P-51 from Hasegawa for group build #11 and I failed to finish it(had fractured my foot, and I was lucky I got to finish my P-40  But since summer is almost here and it would be nice to finish this P-51 would I be able to re-enter her in Group build #13 your Fav. aircraft of all time? 

Still in a state of disrepair (nothing has progressed since I started the project except the pics left in the old thread) I wouldn't mind "not competing" ie not taking part in the judging part of the competition just as a "for fun" build if you guys have a problem with the competition side of the entry (since it was registered and then withdrawn in #11). But I would like to take part in the GB  since the weather has almost cleared and by the time it warms a bit here in Canada it should be airbrushing season  by then the aircraft should be completley glued, cemented and good to go in the booth (ie my ice cold garage )

Thank you, 

Igor


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking at your old thread Igor it looks as though your just about to close up. I'm not sure of the thinking on this one from the other judges but to me it's not about how quick you finish a model, we give no points for that. From a judging point it's more about the finished product as well as enjoying the fun of your build, the ideas gleaned or information given while building.

From me, I would think it's okay for you to transfer your info from the GB11 to GB13 and continue with the build. But that's only my thought, so best wait to see what the others say.


----------



## Rogi (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you Vic, the only other question I would like to add was would anyone mind me changing it from a P-51D to a K model, since I understand the only change in the two models if the canopy (my kit came with a K canopy, the D canopy was missing from its screw) and propeler? (of course I'll post the history on the aircraft and such  for the update.)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 6, 2012)

In essence I can't see a problem with that either after all, what your wanting to do in a nut shell is enter the GB13 with a part started kit. So if it it's a "D" model that you want to do as a "K" model, so be it.

Again I emphasise that these are just my thoughts Igor and you should wait until the others respond.


----------



## Rogi (Feb 7, 2012)

*waits with brown envelopes  heheh

Ty again for the reply Vic


----------



## A4K (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not a judge, but no worries here!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't see a problem - just don't break your other foot this time !!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 7, 2012)

Can one of the Mods please transfer this thread into the GB13 file. Many thinks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep, transfer away I have no problem either with moving it to GB13!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2012)

Joining all. No problem there. And done...


----------

